

You got your type class in my jQuery: Functors - johnbender
http://johnbender.us/2011/07/08/you-got-your-type-class-in-my-jquery-functors/

======
redxaxder
It's pretty neat that category theory is seeping into more programming
languages. Even if Haskell doesn't survive, the functors and monads might live
on.

------
richtersand
Awesome post, thanks for the info.

